# SSPO to Civil Service



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

If I have taken the civil service exam, and were to get SSPO powers through a college or university, is it possible to transfer to a civil service municipality?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

No.

Now comes the "but, what if" questions.

No.

Asked and answered.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> No.
> 
> Now comes the "but, what if" questions.
> 
> ...


Ibtl?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

savebythomas89 said:


> If I have taken the civil service exam, and were to get SSPO powers through a college or university, is it possible to transfer to a civil service municipality?


Don't let people in here give you a hard time. SSPO powers are the gold standard in this state. You should be able to transfer to any department you want including the MSP. I know for a fact that the Greenwich PD is hiring right now and the the Prescott PD is hiring reserve officers later this spring.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

It depends! Will you get your SSPO "powers" via a waiver, or actually attending the SSPO Course at New Braintree?


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Clearly, the State does not consider Campus Police/SSPO to be on the level of municipal and State Police Officers. That is why they have an SSPO/Campus Police academy and why Campus Officers are deliberately excluded from being issued the new Massachusetts Police Officer ID Cards.
You are hired to patrol a campus and deal with relatively minor issues. Campus Police are expected to call in the municipal or State Police for serious investigations. Blast me, whatever,....it is what it is. Take pride in your job, as you should, but stop whinining about guns, Crown Vics and Ch 90 - simply do the job you were hired to do and what the college administration expects you to do..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Loyal said:


> That is why they have an SSPO/Campus Police academy and why Campus Officers are deliberately excluded from being issued the new Massachusetts Police Officer ID Cards.


We don't have the new ID cards either.


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm retired now and will be happy to have no gun on a campus job. Put the coffee on !


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

You will Delta, even our retired guys have been issued them... Please understand, I am not knocking Campus Police....I respect them... I'm just annoyed at the yahoos who seem hell bent to fine people, display a gun and act like a big shot....I have 2 kids in college and hear of the pompous fools....fortunately, there are decent men like Kilvinksky who are fair, leval headed and pragmatic.... I'm no fan of yahoo municipal or MSP officers either.... I respect guys like Delta


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

> You are hired to patrol a campus and deal with relatively minor issues.


Yeah.. minor issues


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I'm just annoyed at the yahoos who seem hell bent to fine people, display a gun and act like a big shot....I have 2 kids in college and hear of the pompous fools....fortunately, there are decent men like Kilvinksky who are fair, leval headed and pragmatic.... I'm no fan of yahoo municipal or MSP officers either..


You mean do their job? Because some campus officers carry a sidearm, they're "displaying a gun and acting like a big shot"? What about campus officers that go through municipal academies and work on campuses bigger than most towns? You sound like you're not really a fan of anyone except Delta!

I just wonder why you have such a bone to pick with Campus PD's....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> You mean do their job? Because some campus officers carry a sidearm, they're "displaying a gun and acting like a big shot"? What about campus officers that go through municipal academies and work on campuses bigger than most towns? You sound like you're not really a fan of anyone except Delta!
> 
> _*I just wonder why you have such a bone to pick with Campus PD's*_....


Cuz he's a retired no-it-all douchepump with enough time on his hands to do so for no other reason than to stir shite!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Loyal said:


> Clearly, the State does not consider Campus Police/SSPO to be on the level of municipal and State Police Officers. That is why they have an SSPO/Campus Police academy and why Campus Officers are deliberately excluded from being issued the new Massachusetts Police Officer ID Cards.
> You are hired to patrol a campus and deal with relatively minor issues. Campus Police are expected to call in the municipal or State Police for serious investigations. Blast me, whatever,....it is what it is. Take pride in your job, as you should, but stop whinining about guns, Crown Vics and Ch 90 - simply do the job you were hired to do and what the college administration expects you to do..


Oh god, not this shit again. Come on Loyal, leave the CPO's alone already.any great cops working those campuses. A lot of them move on to become great cops in municipalities. A lot choose to stay just where they are. Are there yahoos? Sure. But we have yahoos on our jobs as well. If your FTO's don't weed them out, or your PD is afraid to fire them within the first probationary year, who's fault is that?

The guy asked a question. It was a dumb question, as he could have searched the board and saved himself the ass-fucking. But you as always push this same agenda. You and I have been in agreement before in many a topic. What is it with you and the College/University cops? What happened?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Delta we don't have them either although I have seen townies in the area with them.


----------

